# My new to me John Deere 425



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I've drank the Kool Aid. lol I'm now a John Deere owner. Tractors like these are hard to find in Florida...when you do find one it's beat to death. I found this one with 423 hours on it and it included the rear PTO, 3 Point Hitch and Mulching Kit already installed. I'm very please with it so far. I may have paid more than usual but as I said, they aren't as common where I live. Without further fanfare...here it is!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmm......... pretty!


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

bontai Joe said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm......... pretty!


Thanks Joe! I think I'm going to like it!


----------



## johndeere210boy (Sep 26, 2013)

I used to have a 420 John deere but u got urself a nice piece


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks! The yard is cut before I'm ready to turn it off!


----------



## Kinnup (Jan 8, 2013)

I own a JD 425 AWS and love it. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

She's a beauty! You are also very correct on the beat to death thing! I simply cannot believe the blatant disregard for simple general maintenance and up keep from some people! I collect and refurbish 80's and very early 90's 300 series john deere tractors. These machines were crafted from the strongest metals and had incredible frames but still I see machines that look like they went through a war! Finding any in good shape is rare!


----------



## P0tat07 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Cool!*

I love my 425 it's got almost 600 hours on it. Not sure what it was at when I got it but it's a great machine. Had it about 2 years and it's been used for mowing and snow blowing! If you got a long and or wide driveway a snowblower is a good investment.


----------



## Levi1952 (Apr 28, 2014)

Had one of these myself that was AWS and the 3 point hitch with PTO. Had it for 11 years when I traded it for a 2210 4WD. Had to order the 2210 as it just came out, this was in 2003. They sold it before I got the 2210. Matter of fact they had a buyer before I made up my mind to trade it so I traded for a very good deal as the ball game was in my court, so to speak. Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Taking out the trash in style...


----------

